# Campagnolo MTB components



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello, I'm sure there has been some sort of posting regarding campy off road drivetrains but I'm having a tough time finding what I'm looking for (here and on the web). I am trying to find out how many styles or groupos of components were made and in what order were they (like Shimano's XTR then XT, LX and so on)? I am familiar with the names like Campagnolo OR, Icarus and Centaur, which is what I believe came with the bike I'm working on but Centaur is also roadie stuff. Anyone with knowledge regarding the campy mtb components and what to look for would be greatly helpful. I am pretty much just needing the derailleurs and maybe the cranks.

Here is a pic of the shifter break lever, anyone know what group this belongs to? The only markings are the Campagnolo logo in the brake lever and on the top of the shifter. It is also seven speed.









Thanks in advance for any help or advice anyone can give me.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

Euclid. 

(I actually just bought that set w/u-brakes and grips as well coincidentally).


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

holden said:


> Euclid.
> 
> (I actually just bought that set w/u-brakes and grips as well coincidentally).


I believe that Campy labeled the brakes as Mono Planer, not U brakes. I do believe that that sotto grouppo was part of the first effort from Campagnolo in the mtb realm. I set up a few bikes with these back in the day and could never seem to get them to work all that well in index mode but they were bomb proof in friction mode.

The boxed sets of brakes, levers and brakes made the rounds of the special sheets around 1990 and there must have been quite a few of them made as they pop up quite often. There is a set of them in the MBHOF display case that i stuck in the collection in 91'. The levers on the earliest ones were longer however. The cranks were nice and one version of the front derailleurs had a slick way of being adaptable to different size seat tubes.

I have a 27.2 seatpost that Willits made for me using the head from a Euclid post I had that was an odd size. Also a set of levers and shifters somewhere.....they are sure ugly!


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey I have been doing some research of my own into trying to ID some campy parts and I found the list you may be looking for... from highest to lowest they are:

-Record OR
-Euclid
-Olympus
-Centaur
-Icarus
-Themis

checkhttp://www.andysbikes.com/articles/campagMTB/index.html for pics that help ID any parts you have...good luck


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*campy components*

Hi,
here my Mantis with complete Euclid group six speed,
only hubset are centaur.
Ciao
Andrea


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

rollswithpogies said:


> ... from highest to lowest they are:
> 
> -Record OR
> -Euclid
> ...


That is no exactly correct. You list various generations. RecordOR is later than Euclid for example. Centaur sat only a tiny bit below Euclid and was more high end than Olympus.

This is also a helpfull source: http://www.campyonly.com/history/timeline.html


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

alasa said:


> Hi,
> here my Mantis with complete Euclid group six speed,
> only hubset are centaur.
> Ciao
> Andrea


The crank seems to be later than the rest of the group.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*campy components*

Hi,
I am not sure about crankset, 
I bought it on Ebay some year ago.....


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello, thanks for I.D.ing my brake/shifters and also for the 2 web sites. Very helpful. Now it's time to find the rest of the parts needed. Looks like Euclid was fairly high up on the food chain for Campy mtb components.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't know enough about it to tell how correct my list is...it's just taken off that website...so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*That Site Is A Bad Resource*

A lot of incorrect info there.

1995: Record O.R.
1994: Record O.R.
1993: Record O.R., Icarus, Centaur
1992: Record O.R., Icarus, Centaur ...I think there was also some redesigned Euclid sold before the roll out of Record O.R. to replace it.
1991: Euclid, Centaur, Olympus, Themis, Xenon
1990: Euclid, Centaur, Olympus, Themis, Xenon
1989: Euclid

Campy MTB parts are notoriously difficult to identify as they had no names on them and no product numbers stamped into them. Add to this that there were tandem groups that used cantilever brakes, triple cranks, and long cage derailleurs different from the MTB stuff, and that Athena was available with a triple crank and long cage derailleur. Xenon and Themis were both road/MTB groups...kind of like touring stuff I guess.
Centaur was not a road group at the time. That is a relatively modern development. The only road group and mtb group with the same name were Record....that's why it got the O.R. designation. No other Campy MTB parts have O.R. in their name.

Andrea's crank is probably correct although it may be a Centaur. It is deffinately of the correct vintage as Campagnolo really only had 2 stages of crank development, standard and compact. All the pre-1992 cranks were very similar.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Monoplaner*

That just refers to the fact that one arm passes through the other so that both arms dont have to be bent as in other U-brakes to get the pads parallel to each other.
Campy did that on their single pivot road brakes too. It was pretty slick. I like them more than the dual-pivot road brakes that are currently around.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

I am building a bike with Euclid group and the only thing I need is a bottom bracket. I'm thinking of getting a Phil wood since I'm having a hard time finding a Campagnolo with English thread. Does anybody knows what spindle length I need for a Euclid crankset? Thanks


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

alasa said:


> Hi,
> here my Mantis with complete Euclid group six speed,
> only hubset are centaur.
> Ciao
> Andrea


Dude. You don't want to throw down with a wide angle shot of a Mantis XC like that and not back it up with some close-ups. Man, what is going on around here lately?


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

sansarret said:


> I am building a bike with Euclid group and the only thing I need is a bottom bracket. I'm thinking of getting a Phil wood since I'm having a hard time finding a Campagnolo with English thread. Does anybody knows what spindle length I need for a Euclid crankset? Thanks


I'm in the same boat. I can't find a campy spindle long enough, so I may have to go that route as well. I may have a line on one, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone here have a 26.8 Euclid post?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> anyone here have a 26.8 Euclid post?


I had an Olympus (I think) a while back but sold it. I swear that thing weighed five pounds.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

If you're looking for a BB spindle that is specific Centaur or Euclid look for something called SS-3xx. If I remember correctly that was the designation for their road triple that the MTB BBs were based off. I think the Green Sutherland's has them all listed.


----------



## juansevo (Nov 3, 2005)

I had a Campy MTB group and it was such junk. The shifters were beautiful but I was able to bend most of the cogs even when I weighed 170lbs wet and had no power in my legs. Everything was waaaaay heavy and worked for maybe 30 minutes into a ride then went to hell. I regret selling the thumbies off, but the rest...well it ain't like the road stuff. 

That said it was relatively pretty stuff and I'd love to snag a group to throw on a Yeti or Klein (they sponsored both teams for a 1/2 season or so)


----------



## Euclid_Addicted (Apr 6, 2009)

sansarret said:


> I am building a bike with Euclid group and the only thing I need is a bottom bracket. I'm thinking of getting a Phil wood since I'm having a hard time finding a Campagnolo with English thread. Does anybody knows what spindle length I need for a Euclid crankset? Thanks


:thumbsup: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260378058006


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

My all old campy equiped klein attitude&#8230; Tinker replica


----------



## Finescents (Jul 28, 2019)

So I made the mistake of compiling a set of Campy parts mostly close to new, but am having trouble with the frame and specifically the BB shell and axle length is maddening. They made so many! Does anyone remember what are some of the more common shells and axles? I know some Basso, Yeti, and maybe Klein but it's almost like I should look for an Italian frame as the BB's can be $100 less with Italian or French frames. I could post pics but it's just parts, lame


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Finescents said:


> So I made the mistake of compiling a set of Campy parts mostly close to new, but am having trouble with the frame and specifically the BB shell and axle length is maddening. They made so many! Does anyone remember what are some of the more common shells and axles? I know some Basso, Yeti, and maybe Klein but it's almost like I should look for an Italian frame as the BB's can be $100 less with Italian or French frames. I could post pics but it's just parts, lame


Most likely you'll need between 113mm-119mm axle and British threads, but it really depends on the frame. You'll have to get that first. As was mentioned by someone else below, it might be a better idea to buy a Phil Wood BB that is close and can move +- a few mm than try and find the perfect NOS Campagnolo.


----------

